# Big Green Targets - Add a Little Life to Target Shooting



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Add a Little Life to Target Shooting
Removable High Definition DuraShot™ No-Tear Faces Now Available

Lamar, MO – Big Green Targets, the leading manufacturer of archery targets made from 100% recycled materials reveals the new removable DuraShot™ No Tear Target Faces. The already proven, DuraShot No-Tear Target technology has now become mobile!

You can now add a little life to target shooting with a variety of crystal clear, lifelike images and designs. There’s no need to limit yourself to one shooting surface since these target faces can be pinned or taped to any target. The innovative DuraShot Target Faces are available in a variety of styles including FITA 80CM targets suitable for NASP programs, 5 Spot and Vegas 3 Spot targets, Deer and other wildlife with realistic vital sections and several fun game targets including dartboard and tic Tac toe.

Made from a waterproof polyvinyl material, the new DuraShot Target Faces are built to withstand hundreds of shots. The added combination of a UV and tear resistant surface makes these the toughest target faces available. Enhance your target shooting with Big Green’s new DuraShot No-Tear Target Faces.

MSRP: 
-	3 pack of 18X18 target faces at $12.99 
-	3 packs of 22X22 target faces at $17.99

About Big Green Targets
Big Green Targets, a division of ******* Outdoor Products, LLC is the premier supplier of recycled foam archery targets. For more information on Big Green Targets or the products they offer call (888) 390-5548 or visit biggreentargets.com. 

AT NEWS


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I love my BGT kodiak but I'll be needing some of these soon. Bump.


----------



## rl1634 (Nov 7, 2013)

Just got one of these of ebay, i have shot it a couple of times and it didnt rip. The arrows just made perfect holes where they hit


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

rl1634 said:


> Just got one of these of ebay, i have shot it a couple of times and it didnt rip. The arrows just made perfect holes where they hit


Same here


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

How do you like them?


----------

